# Guess Who Wants Winter ~ LMAO



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, this weekend was FULL of work. 

I'm having outside, and inside work done.

Remember Alfred, my Handyman? He is in LOVE with little Winter.

Winter followed him EVERYWHERE. It was soooo cute to see Alfred "drop" everything, to 
pick up Winter, and even kiss him. :smrofl: 

Here's a pic of Winter with his buddy, Alfred:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww, what a cute picture, Deb. You'll have to keep us posted on Winter and Alfred.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks like Winter wants a forever Daddy B)


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha! Ha! I hope Winter likes Dirty Jokes :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: That would be cool-then you could still see him :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Awww, what a cute picture, Deb. You'll have to keep us posted on Winter and Alfred.[/B]



Good Lord, I'm thinking Alfred is NOT getting the work done quick enough, because of
Winter. He keeps stopping to hold him, :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, that is so cute. I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

haha, that is a sweet picture!!!

Ps...I LOVE the Coors in the background! :thumbsup: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

They sure seem to be bonding! Good for all of you!  

Chris

*“Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending.” *- _Maria Robinson_


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That photo is so sweet!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

But wait Deb isn't he the one that rescued your pancake pup???


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

What an adorable picture. So, is it a possibility that Winter has found his furever Daddy?? That would be too cool.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=548034
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if it isn't because of the case of Miller Lite on your kitchen counter. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Cute picture!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Okay, this weekend was FULL of work.
> 
> I'm having outside, and inside work done.
> 
> ...


Cool, do you think he'll take him?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That pic is so sweet!

Will Alfred really adopt him? :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Alfred looks quite nice - what's his status? Maybe you could adopt him?

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> But wait Deb isn't he the one that rescued your pancake pup???   [/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yep, he rescued the "pancake" :smrofl: 

He is sooo very proud of Frankie (Pancake Pup), he wanted HER!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Well, after meeting Winter, or should I say, Winter Following him around,
he then fell in love with Winter!! 

God bless Alfred. He does not qualify. He has three kids (ages 2, 4, and 6).

What a great guy. He loves ALL of my furries. Even Billy and Henry ~ LMAO

Alfred is definately bummed....


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh who wouldn't want the gorgeous boy (I'm talking about Winter) ... just look how sweet he is.

I just don't get it ... he really really is a sweet boy.

Deb - promise you will never let that boy go to another home - he is just too sweet ..

Maybe Alfred will be better of with Billy ...he won't know the difference will he ??

And have you and Alfred been sharing that big box of beer ?? no wonder no work is getting done :shocked:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's a shame that he has the small kids at home because they look so good together! You can tell there's a bonding thing going on. Winter is adorable so I'm sure he'll find a good home soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That's too bad that Alfred doesn't quailify because you can see how comfortable Winter is in his arms. Does Winter warm up to men quicker then women?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Isn't it funny that Winter has chosen Alfred? That is so hillarious :HistericalSmiley: tough guy and a little white angel. :thumbsup: Too cute! Be sure and tell Alfred that Winter might be a "chick" magnet. 

Deb, are there ever any exceptions to the rules? Does Alfred's wife stay home during the day?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb, are there ever any exceptions to the rules? Does Alfred's wife stay home during the day?[/B]



Exceptions could be made with maybe one child. But not three little ones.

There will be no exceptions for Winter, though. He seems to think everyone is
out to tease him, and doesn't quite trust people at first. So no kids for him.

He sure took to Alfred, though. :smrofl: 

I'm going to check out Petfinder. Perhaps there is a rescue with the perfect doggie
for Alfred and his family. :wub: 

Joplin fell in love with Alfred's brother. You should see this guy. He's a GIANT.
His foot was bigger than Jops :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Winter didn't think Max was out to tease him - he loveddddddddddd Max - it was Max who was being the jerk.

Winter is going no where - he's tooo cute to let go ... don't look in Pet Finder - just give them Billy or the old Hawaiian Dude !!! :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

He's SOOOOO cute! And they are SO cute together. I hate that when there's such a perfect match like that but there's just no way. Very sad on both sides. :0(

I have a question though...if an exception can be made with one kid, how come not three? I mean, from an outsiders perspective...I'm not questioning your policy. Just curious as to why. At first I thought it was because he was fearful of kids, but then you said 'maybe with one but not three' and that threw me off because if he was fearful I would imagine NO exceptions would be made at ALL because of the risk of biting. 
Anyway...just curious. And BTW, I was born and raised in the O.C.! Garden Grove all the way! LOL I'm planning to visit this summer! Can't WAIT!
~~Cheri~~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> He's SOOOOO cute! And they are SO cute together. I hate that when there's such a perfect match like that but there's just no way. Very sad on both sides. :0(
> 
> I have a question though...if an exception can be made with one kid, how come not three? I mean, from an outsiders perspective...I'm not questioning your policy. Just curious as to why. At first I thought it was because he was fearful of kids, but then you said 'maybe with one but not three' and that threw me off because if he was fearful I would imagine NO exceptions would be made at ALL because of the risk of biting.
> Anyway...just curious. And BTW, I was born and raised in the O.C.! Garden Grove all the way! LOL I'm planning to visit this summer! Can't WAIT!
> ~~Cheri~~[/B]



I apologize for the late response. I missed this :brownbag: 

In any case, I think you misunderstood my last post.

There could always be an exception with one particular older child, and one particular dog.
But never three small children. This was made in general.

I did state there will be no exceptions for Winter.

When you come this summer, you'll have stop in for a visit. :chili:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

As someone with 3 small children I know how hard it is to have such a small dog. It is alot of work to keep up with my group. I did not like that rule at first, but I understand why it is there. If I was not a stay at home mom with my kids and dogs being my only work, I am not sure if I would be up to the task.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

That's understandable, that makes sense. Winter must be a super special pooch to get this kind of treatment! :0) (I'm not familiar with his story...) Be careful though because I know how that ends up (see short story about Gypsy below...lol).

I'll definately try to stop by and have a visit! I'll be bringing Vi with me if we drive, if we fly though I wont take her through that, and my friend is dying to keep her anyway. She adores her (and she's afraid of dogs!). WHat part of OC are you in?
~~Cheri~~





> As someone with 3 small children I know how hard it is to have such a small dog. It is alot of work to keep up with my group. I did not like that rule at first, but I understand why it is there. If I was not a stay at home mom with my kids and dogs being my only work, I am not sure if I would be up to the task.[/B]



Ahhh, you're a lightwieght! (just kidding LOL) I have 4 kids, and 5 dogs!!! Plus today I just took a foster for a friend (doxi mix...cutest thing!) I am SO blessed my cup runeth over! I am a stay at home mom too, and only one is home during the day (kid that is) and I do think that if I wasn't a stay at home mom it would be WAY overwhelming, but this is nothing for me. I had my three dogs (before Vi) and two fosters one time. The I ended up keeping one of the dogs, and then a year later we got Vi. Gypsy, my doxi mix, is the one we kept. We just couldn't let her go because she saved my 2 yr old from being hit by a car! She adores my two little ones, and loves my older two. She sleeps on my 4 yr old :0) How cute is that!?


----------

